# cannot install cups-client from ports



## ccc (Sep 6, 2011)

hi

I've freeBSD 8.1 and try to install cups-client from ports, but get this problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/print/cups-client
# make install clean
===>  cups-client-1.4.8 is marked as broken: gnutls does not support threads yet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-client.
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 7, 2011)

```
make rmconfig
```
 should deselect gnutls... if your ports tree is up to date.


----------



## ccc (Sep 7, 2011)

Thx a lot, now it works well.


----------

